# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Trying to locate tiles...tried old factory in Sydney

## dastrix

Apparently its not made any more but its 160x40mm , victorian era  
Anyone know what it is, where i can get it?

----------


## seriph1

Hi  -  the tiles are still available and while expensive, are probably the most authentic and beautiful period tiles around..... They are called tessellated ( or encaustic) tiles - not sure where to buy them in Sydney but the Olde English tile factory has a presence there  http://www.oldeenglishtiles.com.au/ 
BTW If you are doing up an old house, I find that the annual publication called "The Period Home Renovators Guide" is invaluable. Available from newsagents for around $15 from memory  -  I advertise my period kitchen design business in it, but haven't had to buy one so can't recall exactly how much it is.

----------


## seriph1

knew there was another one  -  and it looks like they have some kind of discount deal on at the moment though I don't know if that's legitimate or just sales-speak  http://www.regeneration.com.au/WebPa...e.asp?Ref=5612

----------


## dastrix

Thanks Steve, ive called about 10 places including the old tile factory and no one makes that tile any more  :Frown:

----------


## seriph1

apologies mate  -  I didn't really see an "it" when you posted, but an array of tiles so didn't make the connection that you were looking for one specific tile..... which tile precisely are you looking to replace?

----------


## dastrix

Thats ok, the one in the photograph in the original message...

----------


## seriph1

How many do you need?

----------


## Toothman

Not sure if they do tiles but you could give the Heritage Building Centre in Rockdale a call, they might know of someone??  www.heritagebuilding.com.au 
Cheers.

----------


## dastrix

> How many do you need?

  Id say about 10 or so?

----------


## Jacksin

Perhaps a salvage yard that specialises in older house demolition?

----------


## birchgrove

Here you go. Used them to match the same tile for a Victorian terrace in Balmain:   SANTA MARIA TILES 
196 Avoca St, Randwick
Ph: (02) 9399 6368

----------


## UteMad

> Here you go. Used them to match the same tile for a Victorian terrace in Balmain:   SANTA MARIA TILES  196 Avoca St, Randwick Ph: (02) 9399 6368

  
This was my guess too .. did he have them.. His ute is old enough to have brought the first load to australia on its back Hehehehehe 
Cheers utemad

----------

